# grand on 11-26



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my bud and me hit up the grand in mid morn , the flow was good but the water was stained bad could just see my feet at 2 ft. there were about 8 others around but didnt see any one pull any. we had zilch after couple hours throwing sacks, jigs, lures. still dont know why the water was dirty , maybe workin on the dam ? oh well it just gets better hahahah


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Ditto.
Same day, same river, about the same number of people out. Didn't see anyone catching anything.
Called it a day after 3 hours.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I was there at the end of the day, same story, no fish, not a single tug. There was one other angler there and we both commented on how murky the river was, unexpected since the flow was way down from last week.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

There's two sites on the Grand that has constuction. Vrooman Rd. and the Harpersfield dam. Sediment is probably coming from those spots.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks great for bait


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

shoot guys the only thing in the water was my old butt, hahah didnt see any minnows this trip. its a shame the water was a mess ... guess the next trip will be the shaggy or rocky. i dont usually get skunked on the grand but its fishin hahah see ya all out there


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Total bummer when the flow is so ideal.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

just chkd the river this morn at 989 flow temp fell to 40 turbidity dropped to 11.9 was up tuesday at almost 40 .. should have checked it before i went tues. maybe this week end ill try again hahaha


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Grand is on the way up. Must have gotten some rain I didn’t know about. The Chagrin was not effected.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Grand is on the way up. Must have gotten some rain I didn’t know about. The Chagrin was not effected.


With the construction, this has been an unpredictable year on the Grand! Not only is it heading up, but the turbidity is climbing also!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

they didnt get any rain up there, was talking to the guy at the bait store and he said he doesnt know why the river is rising


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

It was pouring from cleveland to andover all last night.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Stopped by Harpersfield Dam Thanksgiving around 4:30 on my way home. Water coming over the dam was dirty. Anyone know why the water comes over like there’s a paddle wheel on top of the dam?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> It was pouring from cleveland to andover all last night.


never rained at my house and the guy at the bait store said they didnt get any, idk maybe south got alot more


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We got a bunch of rain overnight Friday night in northern geauga. My ponds are way up. It started late and ended in the morning.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Grand is pushing 4,000 cfs. If you wade fish it won't fish for at least a week.


----------

